# A "learning languages" section added to the profile info displayed in posts?



## JLanguage

I find it really confusing when someone has the following in their profile:
_Native of: France - French, Spanish, English_ 
but they only have one native language - French and they are learning Spanish and English. 

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I find it really confusing when someone has the following in their profile:
> _Native of: France - French, Spanish, English_
> but they only have one native language - French and they are learning Spanish and English.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


 
I agree. It can be dangerously misleading.

The field clearly asks for "Native Country" and "Native Language," but for some reason many find it necessary or suitable to list languages they are learning/know fluently but not "natively," etc.

But I don't know if a "learning languages" section would be necessary. If people would just specify what languages they are learning or do not speak fluently, things would be a lot simpler.


----------



## Whodunit

Agreed, Jonathan and Elias. I know which languages you learn or study and you know which ones I'm currently studying. From Elias' profile I can say for sure that he can be addressed in English and Arabic (since I know what عربي means ), and Jonathan in English only. I'd never address someone in the language he learns.

Same goes for myself: I'd prefer to be addressed in German, of course, but I also like being addressed in English (that's why my previous profile ran 'comfortable in English'). If I wrote "Native of German and English", every forero would take it for granted that my English is perfect, and then they will be astonished that it isn't.

However on the other hand, I'd never add Arabic to my "learning section", since that would mean that I'd like to be addressed in that language and can express myself in it, like French or maybe Spanish.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I wish people would put in the proper information.  I'm not sure that adding a new "learning languages" field will keep them from adding that info there.   They seem determined to post that information beside their posts, and any new field that I create would not be added to the post header (currently five lines).

But I'll think about putting it in anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Agreed, Jonathan and Elias. I know which languages you learn or study and you know which ones I'm currently studying. From Elias' profile I can say for sure that he can be addressed in English and Arabic (since I know what عربي means ), and Jonathan in English only. I'd never address someone in the language he learns.
> 
> Same goes for myself: I'd prefer to be addressed in German, of course, but I also like being addressed in English (that's why my previous profile ran 'comfortable in English'). If I wrote "Native of German and English", every forero would take it for granted that my English is perfect, and then they will be astonished that it isn't.
> 
> However on the other hand, I'd never add Arabic to my "learning section", since that would mean that I'd like to be addressed in that language and can express myself in it, like French or maybe Spanish.


 
I think you may be reading too much into it.

The issue is not which language we like/want/are able to be addressed in. It's simply an issue of filling in the fields correctly.

When you're asked for your name, you do not give your dad's name.
When you're asked for your place of birth, you do not give your place of residence.
etc. etc. etc.

That said, I think it's ok to add _additional information_, space permitting, and to clearly explain your level of proficiency/fluency/comfort with those langauges. I used to include the languages I spoke well but not natively, with a clear indication of that. But then I got rid of them. As foreros interact with me more, they get to know which languages I know anyway.

Furthermore, Jonathan did start that successful thread, "How many languages do you know?" Many people have posted there, describing in great detail which languages they speak and at what levels. Anyone interested in that type of information can go there for that.

In the meantime, the information in the profile should be a reflection of (what do you know?) reality.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I think you may be reading too much into it.
> 
> The issue is not which language we like/want/are able to be addressed in. It's simply an issue of filling in the fields correctly.
> 
> When you're asked for your name, you do not give your dad's name.
> When you're asked for your place of birth, you do not give your place of residence.
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> That said, I think it's ok to add _additional information_, space permitting, and to clearly explain your level of proficiency/fluency/comfort with those langauges. I used to include the languages I spoke well but not natively, with a clear indication of that. But then I got rid of them. As foreros interact with me more, they get to know which languages I know anyway.
> 
> Furthermore, Jonathan did start that successful thread, "How many languages do you know?" Many people have posted there, describing in great detail which languages they speak and at what levels. Anyone interested in that type of information can go there for that.
> 
> In the meantime, the information in the profile should be a reflection of (what do you know?) reality.


 
That's one point, but in my opinion the native profile should include two definitions:

language - what language do I want to be addressed in?
country - where do I come from, how do I want to be treated?

Once again, to clarify:

The "language section" in the profile means - to me - that I should only fill in my real native language _and_ the language I understand perfectly - not just learning!

The "country section" is more for the sake of treatment of you. I know that there're other customs in Arabic countries than in Germany or India. I, personally, never use "thank you" at the end of my explantion that one certain question had been asked, as Ayed does it. It often wonders me, but it's okay and I appreciate that. If someone comes from Israel or so, I know that he may often say "thanks to God", if a question had been asked, whereas many Americans prefer the use of "oh my gosh". In Germany, we very often use vulgar words, but in America you should rather use "oh fu...dge!". 

I hope you understand my point of view. On the other hand, I definitely agree with you that anyone who wants to present his language skills should go to Jonathan's thread.

Another possibilty is to add all your languages (also the ones you study) in the "Biography line" in your User profile.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That's one point, but in my opinion the native profile should include two definitions:
> 
> language - what language do I want to be addressed in?
> country - where do I come from, how do I want to be treated?
> 
> Once again, to clarify:
> 
> The "language section" in the profile means - to me - that I should only fill in my real native language _and_ the language I understand perfectly - not just learning!
> 
> The "country section" is more for the sake of treatment of you. I know that there're other customs in Arabic countries than in Germany or India. I, personally, never use "thank you" at the end of my explantion that one certain question had been asked, as Ayed does it. It often wonders me, but it's okay and I appreciate that. If someone comes from Israel or so, I know that he may often say "thanks to God", if a question had been asked, whereas many Americans prefer the use of "oh my gosh". In Germany, we very often use vulgar words, but in America you should rather use "oh fu...dge!".
> 
> I hope you understand my point of view. On the other hand, I definitely agree with you that anyone who wants to present his language skills should go to Jonathan's thread.
> 
> Another possibilty is to add all your languages (also the ones you study) in the "Biography line" in your User profile.


 
I agree with you on some points, but not on others. 

I don't think your answer to "Native language" should have anything to do with what language you want to be "addressed in."  I don't mind being addressed in any language in which I at least have a passive understanding.  The native language field is concerned with those languages that you speak natively.  Period.

As for the native country, I think you have a point - although you may be generalizing too much.  Not every gesture and/or action can be neatly traced to one's native country.  I think the purpose of that is more in line with the linguistic interests of the forum: to let users know _which_ region of the world you come from, because of the impacts that may have on the variety of the language you speak.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I agree with you on some points, but not on others.
> 
> I don't think your answer to "Native language" should have anything to do with what language you want to be "addressed in." I don't mind being addressed in any language in which I at least have a passive understanding. The native language field is concerned with those languages that you speak natively. Period.
> 
> As for the native country, I think you have a point - although you may be generalizing too much. Not every gesture and/or action can be neatly traced to one's native country. I think the purpose of that is more in line with the linguistic interests of the forum: to let users know _which_ region of the world you come from, because of the impacts that may have on the variety of the language you speak.


 
I agree with you on the second point, but not necessarily on the first one.

Why do we need a "native section" here if we can speak more than just one language? I don't know if you understand my point, but I think a learning section would be appropriate for such an "addessing". Please don't think I insist on that "addressing in a language", but I really need that information to help someone, for instance in the German forum. If I know the Spanish sentence structure, I will immediately know why someone's German structure is that way and not appropriate enough in order to understand it without one's knowing Spanish.

In the second point, I definitely agree with you.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I agree with you on the second point, but not necessarily on the first one.
> 
> Why do we need a "native section" here if we can speak more than just one language? I don't know if you understand my point, but I think a learning section would be appropriate for such an "addessing". Please don't think I insist on that "addressing in a language", but I really need that information to help someone, for instance in the German forum. If I know the Spanish sentence structure, I will immediately know why someone's German structure is that way and not appropriate enough in order to understand it without one's knowing Spanish.
> 
> In the second point, I definitely agree with you.


 
My first point was that the point of providing the native language is not related to the selection of a language when addressing (ansprechen) someone.

I don't understand your argument. You seem to be agreeing with me: knowing one's native language may help you explain why he/she said something a certain way in a different language - but it has nothing to do with what language they would like to speak/be spoken to in.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't understand your argument. You seem to be agreeing with me: knowing one's native language may help you explain why he/she said something a certain way in a different language - but it has nothing to do with what language they would like to speak/be spoken to in.


 
Those were just two _different_ arguments. They don't have anything to do with each other.


----------



## Fbiana_angel

Hi I was reading your comments  and I want to Know What does "forero" mean?
thanks. Fabiana


----------



## Benjy

forero = person who uses the fora.


----------

